# Planted Tank Wallpapers



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm looking for some nice, high-resolution planted tank wallpapers (bitmap, gif, etc) to use for my computer's desktop wallpaper.

I was hoping for images of 1280 x 1024, and preferrably of quality aquascapes like those that win top spots in the AGA contests, for example. 

Anything that is visually pleasing would be great. Anyone have any links to share?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What I've done is gone through some of the photos in the Aquascaping Contest and just right clicked on a specific image and chose "set as background" The photos are large enough so that it won't be too distorted. It seems to work out well for me.

Have you checked out the APC screensaver? I think it's cool.

-John N.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah I run the screensaver!


----------

